# Wolfpack Hustle The Marathon Crash Race 2012



## arai_speed

I saw this today and was wondering if anybody here has done this?

It looks kinda fun (granted very early in the morning) but fun none the less.

wolfpack.hustle. bicycle crew los angeles


----------



## skizzle86

Did it last year with the wifey...rained bad but alot of fun! keep a copy of the route handy as once you lose touch with the pack you're on your own.


----------



## arai_speed

So it looks like they meet at mile marker 8 (Fountain/Sunset) and then just ride all the way down to SM? I would imagine one needs lights/reflectors on the bike? Any issues w/the cops or do they not care?


----------



## skizzle86

Naw no run in with cops, lights are a good idea, the streets are pretty well lit as well. The route's weird you start in front of the donut shop head down sunset towards downtown double back and then head down towards hollywood...we had zero issues beyond losing some our friends and making multiple stops along the way to wait. The experience of riding through Hollywood unobstructed is pretty surreal and awesome!


----------



## arai_speed

It looks like a lot of fun, specially after watching the video:

WOLFPACK HUSTLE: LA MARATHON CRASH RACE 1 on Vimeo


----------



## Hollywood

arai_speed said:


> I saw this today and was wondering if anybody here has done this?


I'll be there, weather permitting. I was up at 2-3am last year for it, looked out the window and saw rain. Said 'screw that' and went back to bed. 

Riding from Tang's to Dodger Stadium is all bonus-miles and not the actual marathon course, obviously. The guys who win will be gone before you know what happened, the rest of us will just be "recreational riding" 

yes to lights, and heads-up because not all intersections will be blocked off.


PS - Wolfpack is doing a trial run of the route next Monday. 9:30pm @ Tang's in HW.


----------



## arai_speed

Cool, thanks for the info! Do you know if the trial run is for the entire course?


----------



## Hollywood

arai_speed said:


> Cool, thanks for the info! Do you know if the trial run is for the entire course?


Midnight Ridazz Bicycle Ride


----------



## terbennett

I am so doing this ride. I chose not to do it last year because it was dumping rain. This year, nothing's gonna stop me.


----------



## arai_speed

All signs look good for this ride - I'll bike it the whole way from home to this Donut spot (all downhill).


----------



## Hollywood

RACING THE END ------(Marathon Crash Race 2011) on Vimeo


----------



## arai_speed

^^^ Great Video! Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## pyrenees1

I'm all registered, see you guys there.


----------



## arai_speed

pyrenees1 said:


> I'm all registered, see you guys there.


+1 I just gotta pick up my swag bag the day before.


----------



## DM5

Anyone else concerned this event is in the wee hours after st Patrick's day? I realize most streets are closed off, but tons of people get wasted on st pattys day and some make the mistake of driving...


----------



## vtecrparts

Any recommended place to park to get to the start?


----------



## Hollywood

DM5 said:


> Anyone else concerned this event is in the wee hours after st Patrick's day? I realize most streets are closed off, but tons of people get wasted on st pattys day and some make the mistake of driving...


hopefully those people steer clear of anything resembling a road block or flashing lights.


----------



## Hollywood

vtecrparts said:


> Any recommended place to park to get to the start?


try the Rite-Aid parking lot on Hollywood & Vermont if there isn't any street parking on Sunset or HW blvds. Just make sure you're not on the marathon route


----------



## bandoulu

Seems like things have come full circle. 
You now have to "register" for a wolfpack ride.. craze times we live in.


----------



## arai_speed

This is some BS!!!


----------



## Hollywood

yeah its gonna be sketchy. They have close to 1,000 registered riders. Plus all the *unofficial* ones. 

I woke up at 2am last year, looked outside and saw rain, went back to bed. Hope thats not the case again this year. 



arai_speed said:


> This is some BS!!!


----------



## charlox5

i'm considering it, but the rain just might keep me away.


----------



## DM5

I'm going to drink some green beer on Saturday night, and have to take my brother to the airport at 7am on Sunday morning, so no marathon rides for me. 

Chance of rain helps make this an easier decision


----------



## arai_speed

I'm right there with ya! Rain = No ride

I'm not that hardcore.


----------



## Hollywood

*pre-reg*

headed over to the pre-reg event now to help process all the entrants. See ya there?? Otherwise see ya at 4am :wink:


Portfolio 360
7665 Melrose Ave. East of Fairfax
1p-11p


----------



## AvantDale

I did the "Tune Up Ride" with the Cyclone riders on Monday night. Had a blast doing it.

Sucks its raining this weekend...:mad2:


----------



## Hollywood

AvantDale said:


> I did the "Tune Up Ride" with the Cyclone riders on Monday night. Had a blast doing it.


O really?? I almost went, you rode with several people I know. 



AvantDale said:


> Sucks its raining this weekend...:mad2:


we rode to the start from the Valley. I was on the road at 2:30am and never felt rain after that. 


It was a pretty crazy event. Lots of divided opinions online right now debating whether it was an epic failure or a success. Lots of crashes caused mostly by riders inexperienced in riding in groups. Through wet turns. At night. It was dicey at times but overall a good race. 2 friends I rode to the start with crashed and are now recovering on their respective sofas. Will I do it again next year? Probably not.


----------



## AvantDale

I was out at a few bars in Sherman Oaks and the rain was on and off. I left Sanam in North Hollywood around 2:30 am and it was clear...but nutty cold.

I saw the pics from the hustle and the ground looked dry.

I was told by one of the Cyclone riders was that once you clear the first couple miles, you should be out of the "party riders" zone. I figured that there was going to be alot of people that are just there for the festivities. 

The winner of the geared category was a former pro BMX rider? Fixed went to James Z.? He was out last Monday.

Glad you made it back in one piece.


----------



## arai_speed

It was still raining in my neck of the woods when I went to bed. That sucks about the crashes.


----------



## Hollywood

AvantDale said:


> The winner of the geared category was a former pro BMX rider? Fixed went to James Z.? He was out last Monday.
> 
> Glad you made it back in one piece.


thanks.

the (geared) winner was ex-BMX pro Rob Miranda. I know a lot of the guys in the top 10 and they're all freakin' fast. 2nd was Cat 2 roadie Evan Stade. Also most of the top 10 guys are all out on the fast night ride scene like Wolfpack and TRFKAS, including Miranda.


----------



## cervelop2c

i def want to get out for this next year especially after seeing the videos!


----------



## cervelop2c

also, does anyone ride the "hustle" on monday nights with the wolfpack hustle group?


----------



## AvantDale

Cyclones are riding tonight. Not sure about WP.

https://www.facebook.com/events/249301985163123/


----------



## charlox5

AvantDale said:


> Cyclones are riding tonight. Not sure about WP.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/249301985163123/


what's it like riding with these guys? intense? casual?


----------



## AvantDale

Not sure...maybe 18mph average? 

Here is my ride from last Monday.
LA Marathon route ride by blassreiter at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Hollywood

charlox5 said:


> what's it like riding with these guys? intense? casual?


Cyclones is friendly and fairly mellow. Fairly.

Wolfpack will leave you dropped in a part of town you've never been to, wondering which way they went or how you should get back home. 

WPH starts too late for me - 10p on Mondays. One of these days I'll try it.

"Our" ride starts in No. Hollywood every Thursday night at 8:00. We like to climb all the local hills and inevitably there will be attacks and fast paces throughout the night, but we do regroup and make sure everyone's present. Post-ride stops at local taverns around 11. 

Friday mornings are... interesting. :Yawn:

Bicykillers | North Hollywood, CA // Bicykillers // Thursdays at 8PM // Metro Red Line


----------



## CaliforniaRoll

I missed out on this this year but am looking forward to making it next year. Hopefully it won't be raining the day before hehe.


----------



## Hollywood

*finish line vid.*

looks great can't wait to see Warren Kommers' film


----------



## rydbyk

Why are so many racers crossing the finish line with their hands in the air?


----------

